# DreamWorks Trolls on Digital HD Jan. 24 and Blu-ray� & DVD Feb. 7



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*DreamWorks Trolls on Digital HD Jan. 24 and Blu-ray™ & DVD Feb. 7*

















> A hit with audiences and critics alike, DreamWorks Animation’s TROLLS, is the “feel-good” movie of the year receiving an outstanding audience reaction with a coveted “A” CinemaScore® and a Certified Fresh rating on RottenTomatoes.com. DreamWorks TROLLS, the fresh, music-filled adventure packed with humor and heart dances onto Digital HD on Jan. 24 and Blu-ray™ and DVD on Feb. 7 from Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment.
> 
> The colorful, richly textured Troll Village is full of optimistic Trolls, who are always ready to sing, dance and party. When the comically pessimistic Bergens invade, Poppy (Anna Kendrick), the happiest Troll ever born, and the overly-cautious, curmudgeonly Branch (Justin Timberlake) set off on an epic journey to rescue her friends. Their mission is full of adventure and mishaps, as this mismatched duo try to tolerate each other long enough to get the job done.
> 
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: DreamWorks Trolls on Digital HD Jan. 24 and Blu-ray™ & DVD Feb. 7*

Man I can't wait. I really, really enjoyed that movie.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gdaddy (Oct 29, 2016)

*Re: DreamWorks Trolls on Digital HD Jan. 24 and Blu-ray™ & DVD Feb. 7*

This is a fantastic sound track! The music is wonderful.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: DreamWorks Trolls on Digital HD Jan. 24 and Blu-ray™ & DVD Feb. 7*



Gdaddy said:


> This is a fantastic sound track! The music is wonderful.


Yeah that's right I forgot about the soundtrack. It's really fantastic for sure.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

